# Uber eats triple charging wants me to tip you guys way too much!



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

I don’t mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I’m not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about a 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away I make sure I tip for sure, usually it’s only a 3 block radius.

Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I’m paying %35-45 service change.

Presets used to be $2,$4,$6 or $1,$3,$5 and now you want a delivery fee, service fee AND a percentage of the bill tip?
That’s way more than a restaurant. I did advocate for having the true cost on the bill but they still want us to tip on top of more than doubling the delivery price. If the only way you can make money on a $30 dollar bill is charging $8.50-13.50 for a 3 block delivery then you deserve to go out of business.

Attached is how a service charge, delivery fee and recommended 15% tip turns a $33 billl with a $13.54 delivery fee and taxes into a $52.50 bill! ???


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away o make sure I tip for sure, usually it's obly a 3 block radius.
> 
> Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I'm paying %35-45 service change.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you're a sock puppet of the other Canuck troll but I'll play.

What's preventing you from waddling your ass out of your home and going to the restaurant to get your food? Or even going to the grocery store, buying food and cooking it yourself? That's the cheapest option.

There's nothing in the U.S. Constitution that guarantees a cheap ride in a stranger's car. Nor is there anything that guarantees cheap food delivery.

I'm sure there's nothing like that in the 51st state America's Attic AKA Canada either. Don't like paying? Then don't order.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure you're a sock puppet of the other Canuck troll but I'll play.
> 
> What's preventing you from waddling your ass out of your home and going to the restaurant to get your food? Or even going to the grocery store, buying food and cooking it yourself? That's the cheapest option.
> 
> ...


I will be since I'm not paying $10-$13 for delivery. I just think if you're working a skilless job expect skilless pay lol

Btw, I ordered off Foodora, free delivery, only had to add a tip.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Waaaah! Waaaah! Drivers are _so_ mean! Boo hoo hoo! I just _hate_ tipping! Waaaah!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I just think if you're working a skilless job expect skilless pay


Drivers had to tolerate with rude and entitled customers/passengers, that requires skills especially when they have the urge to say something regretful. Knowing the roads and shortcuts without the use of a GPS requires skills.



DriversAreMean said:


> I ordered off Foodora, free delivery, only had to add a tip.


Does this mean you going to give them a skilless tip since they're only doing a "skilless job" ?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Waaaah! Waaaah! Drivers are _so_ mean! Boo hoo hoo! I just _hate_ tipping! Waaaah!


Waaaah! Waaaah! Pax only tipped me $5 and one didn't tip me at all! Waaaah!

Be honest here, think as a customer: $13.50 fee on a $33.50 bill, you don't think that's outrageous? That's almost 50% no way you or anyone else would pay that.



oleole20 said:


> Drivers had to tolerate with rude and entitled customers/passengers, that requires skills especially when they have the urge to say something regretful. Knowing the roads and shortcuts without the use of a GPS requires skills.
> 
> 
> Does this mean you going to give them a skilless tip since they're only doing a "skilless job" ?


Yes, I give a $2 tip which when I have to pay a delivery fee is $6 total for biking 3 blocks


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I did eats for 2 months and never once got a tip.
The straw that broke the camels back was a delivery downtown during rush hour, on the 14th floor of a hotel, where the parking is PAID...and I didn't even get a thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure you're a sock puppet of the other Canuck troll but I'll play.
> 
> What's preventing you from waddling your ass out of your home and going to the restaurant to get your food? Or even going to the grocery store, buying food and cooking it yourself? That's the cheapest option.
> 
> ...


Couldnt have said it better !


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I did eats for 2 months and never once got a tip.
> The straw that broke the camels back was a delivery downtown during rush hour, on the 14th floor of a hotel, where the parking is PAID...and I didn't even get a thank you.


That's awful.

I just think they shouldn't charge a delivery fee, service fee then ask for a percentage of the bill. That's three things. Drivers are probably still getting ripped off knowing Uber lol. It's just weird now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I will be since I'm not paying $10-$13 for delivery. I just think if you're working a skilless job expect skilless pay lol
> 
> Btw, I ordered off Foodora, free delivery, only had to add a tip.


Learn to Cook.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Eats is a tax on the stupid and lazy. Crazy how much Americans eat out and then this on top.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You are forgetting the expenses the driver has auto payment has maintance insurance ,repairs. That's why I don't do eats need at least a $15. Delivery fee. Don't forget I have to find a place to park at restaurant. Could be a block away and raining or snowing. They keep you food warm . Find a place park by your house or apartment raining etc. If you don't like the charges to get your food go get it you self and stop crying.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Eats is a tax on the stupid and lazy. Crazy how much Americans eat out and then this on top.


Takes like 2 minutes to " Stir Fry" anything.
Buy a Wok.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Takes like 2 minutes to " Stir Fry" anything.
> Buy a Wok.


Funny how much you guys want people to walk and cook, it's like you don't want a job lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Funny how much you guys want people to walk and cook, it's like you don't want a job lol


We
Just dont want
YOUR JOB.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> We
> Just dont want
> YOUR JOB.


I tip $2 on top of the delivery fee


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the only time i order delivery is when im sick and can't leave the house


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about a 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away I make sure I tip for sure, usually it's only a 3 block radius.
> 
> Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I'm paying %35-45 service change.
> 
> ...


So what say you get the off your lazy ass and go get your own GD food!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They just need to put 5%, 10%, 15%, 20%, 30%, 50% option 
Don’t show total amount of $
Most Americans too stupid to calculate 30% In own mind , so they might accidentally tip
If the total tipping cost is shown, they panic and don’t tip 

It is like purchasing a car from “pay here places “
Had a Uber driver in the last 96 hours, who said he had to let go his car... purchased for 14,000...600/month payment / after 6-8months and few repairs, his principle was close to 13,000?
That is a typical American ... also spends 350$ a week on weeds ?very nice guy btw, had a nasa tee shirt, and talking strange sh**


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the only time i order delivery is when im sick and can't leave the house


OP only orders it when he's fat and lazy.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about a 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away I make sure I tip for sure, usually it's only a 3 block radius.
> 
> Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I'm paying %35-45 service change.
> 
> ...


Hey in Denver area you could set out traps for all these damned rabbits or just settle for dogs .lewis and Clark ate them. Delivery is kinda silly anyw


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about a 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away I make sure I tip for sure, usually it's only a 3 block radius.
> 
> Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I'm paying %35-45 service change.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being such a good customer. Hope as a reward you get this with your next food order.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Seriously...?

What did Uber Eats say when you contacted them with your concerns? They are the knes you need to direct your *****ing to. Nobody at UP.net had anything to do with thise changes. 

You aren’t going to get any sympathy here, but you already know that. So, go ahead be a glutton for punishment and carry on. :thumbup:

Trolls are trolling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> What's preventing you from waddling your ass out of your home and going to the restaurant to get your food? Or even going to the grocery store, buying food and cooking it yourself? That's the cheapest option.


*^^^^^^^^*Right, good, problem solved; what, then, is the purpose of posting this topic?*\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/*


DriversAreMean said:


> I will


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I will be since I'm not paying $10-$13 for delivery. I just think if you're working a skilless job expect skilless pay lol
> 
> Btw, I ordered off Foodora, free delivery, only had to add a tip.


I guess you showed us, huh?

Enjoy your Nuggets a la Loogie.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Non-tippers ...... a special place in hell for all of you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about a 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away I make sure I tip for sure, usually it's only a 3 block radius.
> 
> Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I'm paying %35-45 service change.
> 
> ...


So go complain to Uber. It's their system. And we don't like it either. Where do you think the money is going?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I’ll say it again. I would never use UberEats. The % of crackheads doing UberX in all locales makes eating food from their cars gross. 

Most food delivery guys in places I’ve lived haven’t been this way. 

The cost is also much higher than I would be willing to pay, including tipping the driver.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I can't believe waiters expect to get paid at all. It's a totally skill-less profession where one simply walks toward a table while carrying food. They should be paying me for the honor of inhaling my order's aroma while performing the same calisthenics one would normally buy a gym membership for. Also, they're taking my order and either writing it on a notepad, thus exercising their penmanship, or memorizing it which is salubrious for the brain. Essentially, these people whose time would probably be otherwise wasted on personal endeavors, are skating on the essence of my food's aroma, perambulating and making gains to their leg muscles, building valuable penmanship skills, and honing their memory all on my dime, not that I would stoop to throw such a kingly sum their way.

Now, for these food delivery drivers... et cetera.

Yours truly,

Jabba the Hutt


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh no, are we going to suffer through another 16 pages/300+ posts over this self entitled snowflake’s whining?  :confusion:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't get the same driver twice is all I'm sayin.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Oh no, are we going to suffer through another 16 pages/300+ posts over this self entitled snowflake's whining?  :confusion:


Sounds like a regular day driving Uber.

Ha


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> The cost is also much higher than I would be willing to pay, including tipping the driver.


You get a Big Mac, a large fries and a large Coca-Cola and that is what? ..........eight bucks? If you get that from Uber Eats, you pay eight bucks for relivery. You're paying twice the price for garbage that is not even worth half the price if you went to get it yourself.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

This user is loving the attention


Older Chauffeur said:


> Oh no, are we going to suffer through another 16 pages/300+ posts over this self entitled snowflake's whining?  :confusion:


Lol, I'm saying


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Oh no, are we going to suffer through another 16 pages/300+ posts over this self entitled snowflake's whining?  :confusion:


She just needs a new blog "I love to waste money but I hate spending it"


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I did eats for 2 months and never once got a tip.
> The straw that broke the camels back was a delivery downtown during rush hour, on the 14th floor of a hotel, where the parking is PAID...and I didn't even get a thank you.


You don't have to get out of your car if you definitely can't leave your car unattended, I do eats and Doordash every once in a while, when delivering to places like this where the customer asks you to go to a certain floor all you have to do is text them I have arrived then give them a call, after doing that uber displays a message: "Can't reach the customer?" You tap that and then uber informs the customer they have 7 minutes to come out or else, lol that's when 99% of the customers come running out, one time they never responded and I got to keep the food plus I got paid ?, Doordash is similar all you have to do is tap can't reach customer and then Doordash gives them 5 minutes or else and they too come out running to get their food.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Nobody has forced to use UberEats service. If you don’t like it, don’t use it. Period.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You get a Big Mac, a large fries and a large Coca-Cola and that is what? ..........eight bucks? If you get that from Uber Eats, you pay eight bucks for relivery. You're paying twice the price for garbage that is not even worth half the price if you went to get it yourself.


Hey hey now.

I got my garbage for free by walking into a McDonald's.


----------



## ChristianZound (Jul 18, 2019)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure you're a sock puppet of the other Canuck troll but I'll play.
> 
> What's preventing you from waddling your ass out of your home and going to the restaurant to get your food? Or even going to the grocery store, buying food and cooking it yourself? That's the cheapest option.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Non-tippers ...... a special place in hell for all of you.


May the Waiters of Hell

Always Spill His ice water

A Foot from his Table !



ChristianZound said:


> View attachment 336944


Michael !
Stop Eating your Fentanyl Like That !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant


Sounds like a fair deal - I don't deliver you food for the amount you and Uber are willing to pay and you drive your own lazy butt to the restaurant and keep your tip money!

Resolved ✓


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure you're a sock puppet of the other Canuck troll but I'll play.
> 
> What's preventing you from waddling your ass out of your home and going to the restaurant to get your food? Or even going to the grocery store, buying food and cooking it yourself? That's the cheapest option.
> 
> ...


Did you see the tip was only $5. A post on a driver forum to complain about $5....


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you see the tip was only $5. A post on a driver forum to complain about $5....


The tip for 15% was $5 plus the delivery fee

How much should the tip for one persons meal be, $50? Lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

$5 is a trivial


DriversAreMean said:


> The tip for 15% was $5 plus the delivery fee
> 
> How much should the tip for one persons meal be, $50? Lol


You made a profile named drivers are mean to complain about $5... you're a troll.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I don't pay delivery fee, service fee or tip. Your doing it wrong.

Just got to use the right app and take advantage of offers like free delivery with X 
min order(usually $15-20) + X off order promo / discount code + 0 tips. Save money, live better.

Sometimes when you feel generous you can throw them a little ?.

This is a typical order for me but I'll include one with the tip to show that I tip once in a blue moon.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Presets used to be $2,$4,$6 or $1,$3,$5 and now you want a delivery fee, service fee AND a percentage of the bill tip?


Ordering a delivery is a privilege but not a right. If you are running short of $, you may consider alternatives.

This is my comrade to pay off my $37k Lexus in a year. I only have 2 packs of such ($0.4/pack in China Town), 2 slices of ham, a hard-boiled egg and some lettuce every weekday. Only in the weekends I dine in restaurants. 









Visit Cicis pizza ($6.5 BUFFET compared with your $20+ pizza). All you need to worry is to leave a $1 banknote on the table.

Think about how much you can save to make the sandwich yourself. You can get a loaf of bread at Walmart for $3 or so. A few slices of tomatoes and ham and Viola! No skills involved at all > No tip required.

However, if you are too lazy to walk to Cicis or Walmart, you are not better than a whiner.

You can always give a customized tip in a restaurant regardless of whether you are too stingy or want to appreciate your server for his/her phenomenal service. You have the "Other" option in the app if you feel like to tip the driver $1 or so.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Ordering a delivery is a privilege but not a right. If you are running short of $, you may consider alternatives.
> 
> This is my comrade to pay off my $37k Lexus in a year. I only have 2 packs of such ($0.4/pack in China Town), 2 slices of ham, a hard-boiled egg and some lettuce every weekday. Only in the weekends I dine in restaurants.
> View attachment 337070
> ...


It sounds like you can't afford a $37k Lexus without severe compromise to your lifestyle and diet that threatened your health. Aka not being able to afford.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> It sounds like you can't afford a $37k Lexus without severe compromise to your lifestyle and diet that threatened your health. Aka not being able to afford.


Not sure if you have difficulty in reading. If you believe paying off a $37k car in one year is a piece of cake, good for you. Otherwise, I do feel pathetic for your naive and ignorant mindset.



AveragePerson said:


> I rather have one good water bottle than multiple of those no name water bottles.
> Although I only use Express Pool, I feel nothing inappropriate taking amended as I see fit if it's being offered, naturally star ratings will go up in relation to the quality of the amendies as sign of appreciation.


Have just finished reading your post from another thread. Do yourself a favour cheapskate. Expecting amenities from a pool ride, it is conceivable to speculate that a low life like you cannot even afford a beat up car. A toddler can talk better than you do. Admit that Lexus is always out of reach for you.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Not sure if you have difficulty in reading. If you believe paying off a $37k car in one year is a piece of cake, good for you. Otherwise, I do feel pathetic for your naive and ignorant mindset.
> 
> Have just finished reading your post from another thread. Do yourself a favour cheapskate. Expecting amenities from a pool ride, it is conceivable to speculate that a low life like you cannot even afford a beat up car. A toddler can talk better than you do. Admit that Lexus is always out of reach for you.


If you don't have the sufficient income to offset your expense, why must hour torture yourself and your health to pay it off in one year? There is no shame in needing time to pay it off.

I'm not expecting amendies but if it's offered why not? It's being offered voluntarily afterall.

I don't drive, it's beneath me. I pay people to drive me. That's where you come in. I'll get a Tesla when they get real self driving and if the cost make sense.


----------



## Uberearsdriverrippedoff (Jul 19, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping drivers for the convenience, but I'm not tipping the same or more than I would at a restaurant. Delivery is usually a 10-15 minute job: 5 minutes to pick it up (if you have to wait) and about a 5 minute bike ride or car ride. If I order from somewhere farther away I make sure I tip for sure, usually it's only a 3 block radius.
> 
> Okay, so today Uber eats announces some BS. A delivery fee, a service fee and tipping of presets 10/15/20%. Uber automatically chooses a 15% preset option. Wtf is this, I'm paying %35-45 service change.
> 
> ...


Ubereats is a ripoff to both customer and driver. I decided to quit wasting my time, gas and miles on my vehicle. I drove so many miles last night and didnt get hardly any tips. I am super friendly when I deliver, here is your order from xxx, enjoy your meal, have a nice evening, each delivery. I always tell the customer if there was a wait time at pickup location and apologize, smile and walk away.









First of all, I never mentioned once that I was a driver to pay off my car or any other expenses. Nor do I expect tips. How bout trying to earn extra cash money for a savings account. You people wanna slam drivers without even know our story. So quit judging.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Thanks for being such a good customer. Hope as a reward you get this with your next food order.
> 
> View attachment 336762


Umm, free penicillin. Good for anyone that got Syphilis or Gonnorhea recently.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Btw, I ordered off Foodora, free delivery, only had to add a tip.


And Foodora is going out of business in a couple of weeks as well.

I pick up when ever I want to get food from a restaurant.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Ordering a delivery is a privilege but not a right. If you are running short of $, you may consider alternatives.
> 
> This is my comrade to pay off my $37k Lexus in a year. I only have 2 packs of such ($0.4/pack in China Town), 2 slices of ham, a hard-boiled egg and some lettuce every weekday. Only in the weekends I dine in restaurants.
> View attachment 337070
> ...


For anyone who has a $37k car and would like to offset their cost with other costs and would be considering the ramen diet you're better off with a brown rice diet.

it's healthier and more filling and a 50lb bag has roughly 250 servings at $25 per bag that's $.1 per serving which is actually less than $.4/serving.

you can still add eggs or lettuce and even make fried rice with it.

but generally ramen is high in sodium. On the occasion is ok, as I indulge in ramen too. But on the regular = heart attack in the future.

don't skimp now when the costs down the line would be $$$$$.

as I'm saying this I'm eating greens and wontons.


----------

